# My 2nd Gen Golden Flowerhorn growing up ( Mar Update)



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

tonight have free time , just go to take a few shot for my Gold FH , have long time dont upload his pic ( lazy) .... , this is My 2nd Gen Golden Flowerhorn growing up ! try to make his collection, may be not the best pics ! sorry the bad shot !!!

here is the Father / mother pic! ( i guess lots peopel watch him / she already, here just a few photo from the parent) 
*if interesting to view more (father / Mother) how they matching & spawn* , *please  " Click "  below the LINK :* 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/bree...den-flowerhorn-matching-spawn-2622/#post24257

here is the ( Father/ mother ) photo
father 10"









Mother 6.5"









Sweet Photo / First Kiss 









many Meteor shower

















after 4 months start grow 2"









5month


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

*More Pic here :*
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/memb...golden-flowerorn-growing-sep-8-new-pic-17254/

7Month

















8 month









9 month ( starting fade the colour , change the golden )









11 month almost complete fade golden!!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Lazy last 5 months , busy for setup Red texas tank .... try find a pair Rt Matching, so did not take any photo )

here is on last year 2011 DEC photo alreary 7" now

























help him find a RED TEXAS Female about 6", hope will work!









































and tonight i just take a pic! since i come back from Trip 2 weeks ago, his head hump little small, because not feeding enough ...
but now his look better now, the hump coming back and more stable now !hope he will be good again!

he already has 8" Inch now

































*here is my 40 Gal tank video! enjoy it!*


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very interesting that you can keep track and took pic of it. I usually give up after 2 month .


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i agrees too, so far this is only one i still keep take a pic......because he look better than his father! 
i keep those photos is for see how he change and know used for cross breeding next time!


----------

